# Phrag. Apollo 'Christmas Eve' -update-



## Drorchid (Jan 6, 2015)

As promised, I was going to show you pictures of Phrag. Apollo when it was fully open. It did unfortunately get some of the "bad" charcteristics of it's kovachii parent, where it did not stay "as flat" as hoped for, and has recurved somewhat. Also the color did fade compared to when it first was opening. When it was first opening it was very saturated, but I still like it. It is the first kovachii hybrid that shows some nice dark red to magenta colors. I still think this will be an exciting cross, and can't wait to see more of them bloom! Also keep in mind that this is a first bloom seedling on a very small plant, so the flower will eventually get a lot larger and hopefully flatten out..

















Robert


----------



## eteson (Jan 6, 2015)

I love the color very much...and I am sure that the shape will improve. Are you going to sell some plants?


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 6, 2015)

eteson said:


> I love the color very much...and I am sure that the shape will improve. Are you going to sell some plants?



Yes, we will. There should be a bunch of seedlings for sale in the near future.

Robert


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 6, 2015)

Lovely burgundy... I'm drunk in love with it!
Near future, in a year?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids!  Hi Smitty!


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Jan 6, 2015)

That red color is so rich.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 6, 2015)

Still gorgeous colour.


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2015)

love the velvety pouch.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 6, 2015)

Original post for reference: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35930


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2015)

What a luscious red!


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2015)

Aaaahh, it's fake! That's really a red velvet flower with sensational color.
When will you have these plants all sewn up???? It's really impressive and
one of the first kov. hybrids that I really like.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2015)

really intense colour


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 7, 2015)

Incredible color Robert. Very nice advancement.


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 7, 2015)

I really appreciate that you take the time to post these photos and share your insight. It gives us an opportunity to see and understand the results of this cutting edge breeding. Mike


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 7, 2015)

Still very nice!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 7, 2015)

Another great one!! Such color.


----------

